# Talking Timeshares Episode 19:  The number 1 mistake owners make when selling a Timeshare



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2022)

hope everyone enjoys episode 19!  

sorry we didnt have a release last week, kids starting school this year seems just as time consuming for parents as for the kids themselves!


----------

